# Agility/Rally Classes



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I am thinking of getting Gracie into agility/rally type classes so she has something to work on during the cold winter months, but I can't seem to find anywhere around me that offers classes...the closest is an hour and a half away and classes are at like 8:30 at night--

Any one in the Northern Kentucky/Greater Cincinnati area know of anywhere I can go? I tried a search online and a search in our yellow pages, but, unfortunately, Kentucky seems to be where dog training doesn't exist .

If no one knows of any resources for training, maybe there are some resources so I can get started on my own until Kentucky comes around...

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I am in Lexington, and the club I work with has both agility and rally classes. (I assume that's the classes that you have already found.) I went to a rally trial here: http://www.hamiltondogtraining.com/ in the fall and found everyone to be friendly and knowledgeable. Hope this helps!


----------

